# White Ox Gloves?



## Billy_Bob (Nov 6, 2005)

Why do many of the loggers in the Pacific Northwest wear White Ox gloves (so I have been told)?

These are cloth gloves and don't seem to be waterproof. And it rains, rains, rains here???


----------



## John Ellison (Nov 6, 2005)

Billy Bob, White Ox gloves are the standard for a rigging man. When you are handling wire rope all of the time , heavy cotton gloves are the only way to go. If you are pulling on a choker or the haywire and grab ahold of a jagger [wire splinter] you will know it right away. Once you learn how to pull line, you wont get impaled very often.
It probably would not matter what kind of expensive waterproof gloves you tried, your hands would still get wet.
Heavy cotton gloves are also cheap. Working in the rigging a pair would usually last me a week. Moving the yarder[ especially on a sled yarder] and a pair might be holey at the end of the day.
Fallers, on the other hand will usually wear thinner and more tight fitting gloves. A big reason is that you need the dexterity to grab your tape nail and be able to write and keep your scale quickly.

John


----------



## jp hallman (Nov 8, 2005)

Also, Cotton gloves are much safer than leather when rigging. Cotton gives when leather won't.


----------

